# How to Dye a cast net...Mono



## pw9446 (Aug 30, 2009)

A few weeks ago i was reading "Cast Nets" by Ted Dahlem and noticed that on pg 77 he stated that cast nets needed to be dyed to keep the mullet from seeing the net as well. I went on a search through the net and found very little info so I tried the dyeing process with that info and wanted to share the results just incase someone else wanted to try. I used the powder Rit Dye, you can buy it at wal-mart or Hobby Lobby. Better selection at Hobby Lobby. I boiled 2 large containers of water and added to my storage bucket then filled with hot tap water. I mixed the powder in a small bowl with 2 cups hot water. Once the powder was disolved I put in bucket and mixed well. I then submerged net in water color mixture and let soke for 30 - 45 minutes. I then hung the net over a limb leaving slack in the line so the lead line could be pulled away in a circle to allow faster drying. After a couple of hours I took the net down and went fishing. I have used the net several times and the dye has not faded. I used a dark blue since I mainly go at night but a light green or blue would do well too.It may fade over a period of time but it only cost about 4.00 to do so no big deal.

Fogot to mention that I dyed two nets with this same mixture. The nets are 12' mono nets.


----------

